# Natural covering or AI?



## EmilyWright (22 January 2010)

Can anyone please give me their opinions on the pro's and con's of Natural Covering and AI?

Many thanks


----------



## imafluffybunny (22 January 2010)

I would suggest Janet George and Andy Pandy will give you very good opinions of both.


----------



## Touchwood (23 January 2010)

As someone who owns/runs an AI centre now, but who used to be in the TB breeding industry, therefore all natural covering, I much prefer AI to natural cover.

It is cleaner, less possibility for disease to spread, easier to manage tricky mares (none of the additional 'nasties' you get in a full ejaculate in natural cover), and much safer for the humans and horses involved.  It is also IMO a better way for competition stallions to be managed - they associate breeding with the dummy mare, not other horses, and as a result are generally much easier and more relaxed when out at competition.

We get very good results with our AI program, and I would never go back to natural cover now.

Of course, there will be others who prefer natural cover


----------



## AndyPandy (23 January 2010)

Benefits of AI:

*Equal or greater conception rates of in-hand breeding

*Benefits of seeing the quality of semen before it is put into the mare, and being able to closely monitor the potential fertility of stallions

*Greater levels of disease control, and reduced rates of endometritis (partly due to the dilution of semen with extenders containing antibiotics)

*Greatly reduced risk of injury to stallion (including kicks leading to broken bones, damaged penis, cheese-wire type injuries to the penis from tail hairs not properly secured etc.)

*Hugely reduced risk of injury to the mare (biting, kicking, vaginal/vulval tears, rectovaginal fistula)

*Greatly reduced risk of injury to humans involved in the handling, and less handlers required

*Chilled/Frozen semen allowing a truly national and/or international choice of stallions, including those who have died

*Ground collection helps to reduce the wear and tear on competing stallions, where natural cover (or dummy collections) may give them lumbar spine, hock, or glute pain)

*Rapidly falling costs (for instance, our fresh/chilled package is just £185 this year and is all inclusive for a standard breeding) which will soon be in-line with natural covering as demand continues to increase

*The ability to keep your mare at home if you so wish

That'll do for now... I'll let you know if I think of any more!


----------



## linali (23 January 2010)

I agree with all the above re AI, and to be honest as I used Belguim and German stallions last year it was the only way to go (although I do wonder if the girls miss out 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## JanetGeorge (23 January 2010)

In general, I'd agree with AndyPandy - but just for balance ....the other side - in blue - 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[ QUOTE ]
Benefits of AI:

*Equal or greater conception rates of in-hand breeding  - <font color="blue">all other things being equal - which they may not be. </font> 

*Benefits of seeing the quality of semen before it is put into the mare, and being able to closely monitor the potential fertility of stallions -   <font color="blue">Semen can LOOK brilliant - the test is whether the mare gets in foal.  Timing is everything with AI - fresh semen tends to last longer in the mare than chilled (and MUCH longer than frozen) so if a mare doesn't play ball and ovulate on time, fresh wins!  </font> 

*Greater levels of disease control, and reduced rates of endometritis (partly due to the dilution of semen with extenders containing antibiotics) <font color="blue">True - but in 7 years using my stallion natural cover only I haven't had a single case of post covering infection. </font> 

*Greatly reduced risk of injury to stallion (including kicks leading to broken bones, damaged penis, cheese-wire type injuries to the penis from tail hairs not properly secured etc.)  <font color="blue">Also true - but the biggest risk to the stallion if an incompetent handler who can't judge when mares are receptive.  The use of kicking boots and careful handling cuts the risks RIGHT down.  </font> 

*Hugely reduced risk of injury to the mare (biting, kicking, vaginal/vulval tears, rectovaginal fistula)  <font color="blue">Again, these risks are fairly minimal with a well-mannered, properly handled stallion.  If the stallion is a nutter, he shouldn't be used for natural cover at all (or perhaps he shouldn't BE a stallion!)  </font> 

*Greatly reduced risk of injury to humans involved in the handling, and less handlers required  <font color="blue">Certainly some truth there - although I've seen some stallions I wouldn't want to be near with an AV! Properly designed teasing/covering yard - and a well mannered stallion, along with kicking boots on the mare keep the risk to humans to an absolute minimum!  Having done a BIT of collecting, my back couldn't stand it!  </font> 

*Chilled/Frozen semen allowing a truly national and/or international choice of stallions, including those who have died   <font color="blue">True!  </font> 

*Ground collection helps to reduce the wear and tear on competing stallions, where natural cover (or dummy collections) may give them lumbar spine, hock, or glute pain)  <font color="blue">True - if they'll adapt to this method.  </font> 

*Rapidly falling costs (for instance, our fresh/chilled package is just £185 this year and is all inclusive for a standard breeding) which will soon be in-line with natural covering as demand continues to increase   <font color="blue">They'd need to fall quite a bit more to be in-line with my costs for natural cover with an 'easy' mare. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 On the other hand, my costs for one mare with AI were astronomical as she kept ovulating ahead of semen delivery. </font> 

*The ability to keep your mare at home if you so wish <font color="blue">True - but vet visit charges soon push the costs up if you only have one mare.  I had one 'walk-in' last year - she stayed for 5 days to be covered, went home, came back to be scanned (in foal) - came back 2 weeks later for 28 day scan.  It was cheaper for owner to bring her to us on a regular scanning day than to get the vet out just for one mare.  His total vet costs were under £60! </font> 

That'll do for now... I'll let you know if I think of any more! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Rollin (23 January 2010)

Just to be frivolous Andy Pandy on a personal level what is your preference? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I am not convinced at about AI.  I hoped to breed from my two mares in 2005, 7 cycles later and £1,000's of vet bills later no conception.

The foals I have now and those expected are all from natural covering.  In fact last year the same stallion did the job in one cycle for two mares. Foals are due withing 3 days.

Having said that I am going to get my stallion tested to see if his semen will freeze - because he is a rare breed and because I don't feel confident about having visiting mares.  AI is good for novice breeders.


----------



## EmilyWright (23 January 2010)

Thanks everyone for your comments - they are very helpful


----------



## AndyPandy (24 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Just to be frivolous Andy Pandy on a personal level what is your preference? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

If my sexual partners were to be half tonne animals that I'd never met before, and I had no idea how they would respond to my advances (although I'd be ever hopeful that they would welcome them!) with kicks that could potentially be bone-fracturing or penis-lacerating... I think my preference would be for AI!


----------

